# Ladies-Only-Treffen 2015 im Taunus - Infos + Anmeldung



## MissQuax (8. April 2015)

Liebe Mädels,

auch dieses Jahr findet wieder ein *LO-Treffen* statt (das 6.!), diesmal *im Taunus* (im Südwesten Hessens).

Termin:  *11. bis 13. September 2015*

Ein 3-köpfiges „Orga-Team“ wird geführte Touren im Bereich vom Großen Feldberg / Altkönig mit unterschiedlichen Anforderungen in Bezug auf Streckenlänge, Höhenmeter, Untergrund usw. vorbereiten. Die Teilnehmerinnen können dann selbst entscheiden, was ihnen am meisten liegt, es sind mind. 2, vielleicht auch 3 Gruppen vorgesehen, jeweils mit Guide und „Lumpensammler“ . Bei Bedarf (gefühlte „Über-/Unterforderung“ in der ursprünglich gewählten Gruppe) ist natürlich auch ein Wechsel der Gruppe möglich.

Geplant sind eine kleine „Einrollrunde“ am Freitagnachmittag, eine größere Tour mit Mittagsrast (mit Einkehrmöglichkeit) am Samstag und wiederum eine etwas kleinere „Abschieds-Tour“ am Sonntag (max. bis in den frühen Nachmittag).

Die Unterbringung (für 1 oder 2 Übernachtungen) erfolgt in der Jugendherberge Oberreifenberg, 61389 Schmitten-Oberreifenberg, ist aber keine Pflicht (wer möchte kann sich auch selbständig ein Zimmer (Pension/Hotel) organisieren oder ggf. im eigenen Wohnmobil übernachten. Teilnahme am gemeinsamen Frühstück in der JH ist natürlich trotzdem möglich (und wird gern gesehen ).

Vorgesehen sind auch gemeinsame Abendessen (FR / SA) in nahe gelegenen, fußläufig erreichbaren Restaurants / Gasthäusern. Auch hier ist die Teilnahme selbstverständlich freiwillig.

Detaillierte Infos und die Abfrage der Vorab-Gruppenwahl erhalten die Teilnehmerinnen ca. 6 – 8 Wochen vor dem Treffen. Dann ist auch für alle, die in der JH übernachten, wie jedes Jahr eine Vorauszahlung der Übernachtungskosten zuzüglich eines Obulus für „Fremdpersonal“ (männliche Guides / Lumpensammler) fällig. Teilnehmerinnen, die extern (oder gar nicht) übernachten, zahlen dann nur den Anteil für das „Begleitpersonal“.

Da die bisher „ausgeschriebenen“ 20 Plätze für das diesjährige LO-Treffen bereits ausgebucht sind (auch wenn erfahrungsgemäß bis zum Termin wieder einige absagen), haben wir uns entschlossen, 5 zusätzliche Plätze anzubieten.

Nachfolgend findet ihr die Teilnehmerinnen- und die Warteliste. Freiwerdende der 25 Plätze werden aus der Warteliste wieder aufgefüllt.

Erwähnenswert ist noch: die LadiesOnly-Treffen bieten 100 % Spaß und 0 % Stress – die Erfahrungen der bisherigen 5 Treffen garantieren das! Alle sind willkommen – von der Einsteigerin bis zur Trailexpertin. Voraussetzungen für die Teilnahme sind lediglich ein funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike, ein Helm (Pflicht!!!) und gute Laune! 

Wir – das Orga-Team (Angsthase 62, Bikebetti und ich) freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## MissQuax (8. April 2015)

*Teilnahme-/Anmeldeliste*:

1. Angsthase 62
2. Bikebetti
3. MissQuax
4. WarriorPrincess
5. Chaotenkind
6. Martina H.
7. lucie
8. MissPepper
9. Rubinstein5
10. murmel04
11. Bettina
12. scylla (keine Übernachtung)
13. HiFi XS
14. laterra
15. xsusix
16. Silvermoon
17. PinkiWinki
18. greenhorn-biker
19. Mausoline
20. Pfadfinderin
21. mtbbee
22. Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
23.
24.
25.

*Warteliste*:

26.
27.
....


*Bitte bei Einträgen die Liste immer komplett kopieren und ergänzen/ändern!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. April 2015)

ick freu mir  


@bajcca  :  schnell sein


----------



## bajcca (8. April 2015)

@Martina H. 
Ich bin schon da. Kann ich am Freitag auch erst am Abend dazu kommen? Ich habe an dem Tag verpflichtend Tagung und komme erst gegen 17 Uhr los. Wenn ja, dann bin ich gerne dabei!!!!


----------



## MissQuax (8. April 2015)

@bajcca

Klar, kannst du! Wie geschrieben - alles ohne Stress und Verpflichtungen!


----------



## bajcca (8. April 2015)

Juhudann bin ich dabei


----------



## MissQuax (8. April 2015)

bajcca schrieb:


> Juhudann bin ich dabei



JETZT JA!

*Teilnahme-/Anmeldeliste*:

1. Angsthase 62
2. Bikebetti
3. MissQuax
4. WarriorPrincess
5. Chaotenkind
6. Martina H.
7. lucie
8. MissPepper
9. Rubinstein5
10. murmel04
11. Bettina
12. scylla (keine Übernachtung)
13. HiFi XS
14. laterra
15. xsusix
16. Silvermoon
17. PinkiWinki
18. greenhorn-biker
19. Mausoline
20. Pfadfinderin
21. mtbbee
22. Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
23. bajcca
24.
25.

*Warteliste*:

26.
27.
....


*Bitte bei Einträgen die Liste immer komplett kopieren und ergänzen/ändern!*


----------



## bajcca (8. April 2015)

@MissQuax 
Danke Dir fürs eintragen!
Freu mich sehr, dass es noch geklappt hat


----------



## wintergriller (15. April 2015)

Aloha zusammen,
da bin ich doch gerne dabei 
*@Orgateam:* Ich wohne direkt in Schmitten und könnte euch auch organisatorisch unterstützen! Bevorzugt bin ich enduromäßig unterwegs und kenne auch die entsprechenden Trails 

*Teilnahme-/Anmeldeliste*:

1. Angsthase 62
2. Bikebetti
3. MissQuax
4. WarriorPrincess
5. Chaotenkind
6. Martina H.
7. lucie
8. MissPepper
9. Rubinstein5
10. murmel04
11. Bettina
12. scylla (keine Übernachtung)
13. HiFi XS
14. laterra
15. xsusix
16. Silvermoon
17. PinkiWinki
18. greenhorn-biker
19. Mausoline
20. Pfadfinderin
21. mtbbee
22. Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
23. bajcca
24. wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
25.

*Warteliste*:

26.
27.
....


*Bitte bei Einträgen die Liste immer komplett kopieren und ergänzen/ändern!*


----------



## Norts (15. April 2015)

Yeah, 
es ist wieder etwas näher an Köln. Da bin ich doch glatt dabei. 

1. Angsthase 62
2. Bikebetti
3. MissQuax
4. WarriorPrincess
5. Chaotenkind
6. Martina H.
7. lucie
8. MissPepper
9. Rubinstein5
10. murmel04
11. Bettina
12. scylla (keine Übernachtung)
13. HiFi XS
14. laterra
15. xsusix
16. Silvermoon
17. PinkiWinki
18. greenhorn-biker
19. Mausoline
20. Pfadfinderin
21. mtbbee
22. Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
23. bajcca
24. wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
25. Norts

*Warteliste*:

26.
27.
....


----------



## blackbike__ (16. April 2015)

Uuuih, diesmal bei mir um die Ecke, da wäre ich doch gern dabei und setze mich mal auf die Warteliste, vielleicht klappts ja noch 

1. Angsthase 62
2. Bikebetti
3. MissQuax
4. WarriorPrincess
5. Chaotenkind
6. Martina H.
7. lucie
8. MissPepper
9. Rubinstein5
10. murmel04
11. Bettina
12. scylla (keine Übernachtung)
13. HiFi XS
14. laterra
15. xsusix
16. Silvermoon
17. PinkiWinki
18. greenhorn-biker
19. Mausoline
20. Pfadfinderin
21. mtbbee
22. Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
23. bajcca
24. wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
25. Norts

*Warteliste*:

26. blackbike
27.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nami (25. April 2015)

Würde gerne mitkommen. Feldberg macht super viel Spaß.

1. Angsthase 62
2. Bikebetti
3. MissQuax
4. WarriorPrincess
5. Chaotenkind
6. Martina H.
7. lucie
8. MissPepper
9. Rubinstein5
10. murmel04
11. Bettina
12. scylla (keine Übernachtung)
13. HiFi XS
14. laterra
15. xsusix
16. Silvermoon
17. PinkiWinki
18. greenhorn-biker
19. Mausoline
20. Pfadfinderin
21. mtbbee
22. Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
23. bajcca
24. wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
25. Norts

*Warteliste*:

26. blackbike
27. Nami (keine Übernachtung)


----------



## xsusix (1. Mai 2015)

Ich bin schon dabei, wer noch von euch Mädels?


----------



## Liebesmaus (1. Mai 2015)

1. Angsthase 62
2. Bikebetti
3. MissQuax
4. WarriorPrincess
5. Chaotenkind
6. Martina H.
7. lucie
8. MissPepper
9. Rubinstein5
10. murmel04
11. Bettina
12. scylla (keine Übernachtung)
13. HiFi XS
14. laterra
15. xsusix
16. Silvermoon
17. PinkiWinki
18. greenhorn-biker
19. Mausoline
20. Pfadfinderin
21. mtbbee
22. Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
23. bajcca
24. wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
25. Norts

*Warteliste*:

26. blackbike
27. Nami (keine Übernachtung)
28. Liebesmaus


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Mai 2015)

1. Angsthase 62
2. Bikebetti
3. MissQuax
4. WarriorPrincess
5. Martina H.
6. lucie
7. MissPepper
8. Rubinstein5
9. murmel04
10. Bettina
11. scylla (keine Übernachtung)
12. HiFi XS
13. laterra
14. xsusix
15. Silvermoon
16. PinkiWinki
17. greenhorn-biker
18. Mausoline
19. Pfadfinderin
20. mtbbee
21. Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
22. bajcca
23. wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
24. Norts
25. blackbike

*Warteliste*:

26. Nami (keine Übernachtung)
27. Liebesmaus
 
Ich habe die Liste mal ergänzt. Ich falle raus, blackbike wäre damit drin, wenn sie mag.

Die Pfälzer Ladies wissen warum, biken ist gesundheitlich bis auf weiteres definitiv nicht machbar, vor allem nicht bergauf. (Nein, ich bin in der Pfalz nicht auf die Nase gefallen). Ich würde aber gerne, zumindest am Samstag nachmittag, zwecks gemütlichem Zusammensein mit dem Auto vorbeikommen, d.h. Futtertechnisch könnt ihr mich da ruhig mit einplanen. Ist von mir aus ja nicht so weit. Ich werde versuchen, mich bis dahin aufrecht zu halten.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Mai 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen, mich bis dahin aufrecht zu halten



Versprochen? Ich will mit Dir dann anstossen 

Ich tagge das mal, da es momentan wieder Probleme mit den Benachrichtigungen gibt (jedenfalls bei mir):

1.  @Angsthase 62
2.  @Bikebetti
3.  @MissQuax
4.  @WarriorPrincess
5.  @Martina H.
6.  @lucie
7.  @MissPepper
8.  @Rubinstein5
9.  @murmel04
10.  @Bettina
11.  @scylla (keine Übernachtung)
12.  @HiFi XS
13.  @laterra
14.  @xsusix
15.  @Silvermoon
16.  @Pinkiwinki
17.  @greenhorn-biker
18.  @Mausoline
19.  @Pfadfinderin
20.  @mtbbee
21.  @Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
22.  @bajcca
23.  @wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
24.  @Norts
25.  @blackbike__ 

* 
Warteliste*
26.  @Nami (keine Übernachtung)
27.  @Liebesmaus


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Mai 2015)

Definitiv @Chaotenkind,  da stosse ich auch mit an  Bis September dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebetti (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Es geht voran in der Planung.









Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2015)

Ok, ich komm nicht - habe keinen so schicken Fullface 

Nee, sieht gut aus 

Hey @HiFi XS  : siehst Du die Steine


----------



## Mausoline (25. Mai 2015)

Sieht gut aus  alles


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Mai 2015)

Sehr schicke Trails! 
Wann ist denn endlich September?????


----------



## Martina H. (25. Mai 2015)

... nach August?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Mai 2015)

Verdammt, dieses Jahr schon wieder!? Immer die gleiche öde Reihenfolge


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Mai 2015)

ich freu mich schon! Endlich wieder Taunusbiken! Ich vermisse das ja schon sehr oft


----------



## Angsthase 62 (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

die Einrolltour wird definitiv nicht so aussehen wie die Bilder von Bikebetti. Wir haben auch andere Wege im Taunus.
Diese Tour wird ca. 22 km und 250 hm haben.

@Chaotenkind , wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall dich zu sehen und toll das du kommen willst. Weiterhin gute Besserung.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Aninaj (11. Juni 2015)

Ich bekunde mal Interesse, vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch ein Plätzchen...

1.  @Angsthase 62
2.  @Bikebetti
3.  @MissQuax
4.  @WarriorPrincess
5.  @Martina H.
6.  @lucie
7.  @MissPepper
8.  @Rubinstein5
9.  @murmel04
10.  @Bettina
11.  @scylla (keine Übernachtung)
12.  @HiFi XS
13.  @laterra
14.  @xsusix
15.  @Silvermoon
16.  @Pinkiwinki
17.  @greenhorn-biker
18.  @Mausoline
19.  @Pfadfinderin
20.  @mtbbee
21.  @Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
22.  @bajcca
23.  @wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
24.  @Norts
25.  @blackbike__

* 
Warteliste*
26.  @Nami (keine Übernachtung)
27.  @Liebesmaus
28.  Aninaj


----------



## Bettina (18. Juni 2015)

Hi, gestern war Röntgenkontrolle und Arztgespraech. Ergebnis: mein Platz wird frei
Also neue Liste:
1.  @Angsthase 62
2.  @Bikebetti
3.  @MissQuax
4.  @WarriorPrincess
5.  @Martina H.
6.  @lucie
7.  @MissPepper
8.  @Rubinstein5
9.  @murmel04
10. @Nami (keine Übernachtung)
11.  @scylla (keine Übernachtung)
12.  @HiFi XS
13.  @laterra
14.  @xsusix
15.  @Silvermoon
16.  @Pinkiwinki
17.  @greenhorn-biker
18.  @Mausoline
19.  @Pfadfinderin
20.  @mtbbee
21.  @Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
22.  @bajcca
23.  @wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
24.  @Norts
25.  @blackbike__

* 
Warteliste*
26. @Liebesmaus
27. @Aninaj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsusix (18. Juni 2015)

och manno, das ist aber schade @Bettina 
hoffe es verheilt trotzdem schnell und gut


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2015)

Bettina, was hast du angestellt? 
Wenn's bis in 3 Monaten noch nicht wieder gut ist, befürchte ich was schlimmeres


----------



## Bettina (18. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Bettina, was hast du angestellt?
> Wenn's bis in 3 Monaten noch nicht wieder gut ist, befürchte ich was schlimmeres


Sind das echt noch drei Monate?  
Der Schlüsselbeibruch ist irgendwie komplizierter und langwieriger als gedacht.  Wie hast du dich nur so schnell wieder hingekommen??


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juni 2015)

Komm, Du bist doch langsam aber zäh  - das wird


----------



## mtbbee (18. Juni 2015)

12 Wochen sinds, bis dahin kannst Du wieder radeln, gibt sicher ne Cappuchino Gruppe 
also wieder rein mit Dir - wenn nicht gibts


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Juni 2015)

Ja, bitte Bettina, bitte wieder in die Liste!


----------



## murmel04 (18. Juni 2015)

Sag ich auch, sonst bin ich alleine in der Cappuccino Gruppe


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Sind das echt noch drei Monate?
> Der Schlüsselbeibruch ist irgendwie komplizierter und langwieriger als gedacht.  Wie hast du dich nur so schnell wieder hingekommen??



Autschn... dann gute Besserung!
Aber das sollte doch trotzdem bis zum LT hoffentlich wieder gut sein?? Mach viel Sport, das regt den Stoffwechsel an, dann wird's schneller wieder ganz.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Juni 2015)

Liebe Mädels, Eure Motivation in allen Ehren, aber ich finde, ihr baut hier unnötig Druck auf. Bettina will ja selbst schnell wieder fit werden. Manchmal kann der Ehrgeiz auch zu früh kommen und man macht mehr kaputt wie gut, wie ich am eigenen Leib erfahren habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (18. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank ihr Lieben , ich war grad bei meiner Physio und die schmerzen wurden halbiert *freu*
Also alles wird gut, ich arbeite dran dabei sein zu können


----------



## Bettina (18. Juni 2015)

Ich bin ab sofort optimistisch 
1.  @Angsthase 62
2.  @Bikebetti
3.  @MissQuax
4.  @WarriorPrincess
5.  @Martina H.
6.  @lucie
7.  @MissPepper
8.  @Rubinstein5
9.  @murmel04
10. @Nami (keine Übernachtung)
11.  @scylla (keine Übernachtung)
12.  @HiFi XS
13.  @laterra
14.  @xsusix
15.  @Silvermoon
16.  @Pinkiwinki
17.  @greenhorn-biker
18.  @Mausoline
19.  @Pfadfinderin
20.  @mtbbee
21.  @Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
22.  @bajcca
23.  @wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
24.  @Norts
25.  @blackbike__

* 
Warteliste*
26. @Liebesmaus
27. @Aninaj
28. Bettina


----------



## bikebecker (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo


Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> die Einrolltour wird definitiv nicht so aussehen wie die Bilder von Bikebetti. Wir haben auch andere Wege im Taunus.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo

Das ist einer der anderen Wege, wieder eine kleine vorbereitungs Tour.







Selbst schlechtes Wetter und gute Kleidung konnten nicht von einer Einkehr abhalten.





Gruß bikebecker
( ich bin nur der Erfüllungsgehilfe )


----------



## mtbbee (22. Juni 2015)

ich hoffe Ihr betreibt bis dahin noch ein wenig Trailpflege, d.h. mit der Säge im Rucksack auf Tour gehen stärkt die Oberarmmuskulatur 
Räder über Baumstämme heben geht ja gar nicht 

@Bikebetti , hübsches Beinkleid


----------



## lucie (22. Juni 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Räder über Baumstämme heben geht ja gar nicht



Häschen hüpf!


----------



## Bikebetti (22. Juni 2015)

Böcklein spring .....,........,das Beinkleid ist von Pipi Langstrumpf abgeguckt  hat auch schon anderen gefallen ....
Wenn Du drauf bestehst ziehe ich sie auch wieder beim LT an .......
Bis dahin gib es bestimmt noch diverse andere Stürme .und ähnliches ......... da ließe sich sicher was machen ......
Hauptsache trocken und KEIN Nebel !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Juni 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ich hoffe Ihr betreibt bis dahin noch ein wenig Trailpflege, d.h. mit der Säge im Rucksack auf Tour gehen stärkt die Oberarmmuskulatur
> Räder über Baumstämme heben geht ja gar nicht
> 
> @Bikebetti , hübsches Beinkleid


Du kannst meine Gedanken lesen 
@Bikebetti Wo kriegt man die Socken her?


----------



## bikebecker (22. Juni 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ich hoffe Ihr betreibt bis dahin noch ein wenig Trailpflege, d.h. mit der Säge im Rucksack auf Tour gehen stärkt die Oberarmmuskulatur
> Räder über Baumstämme heben geht ja gar nicht
> 
> @Bikebetti , hübsches Beinkleid


Hallo

Den Baum haben wir als Sonderprüfung extra hingelegt, wir im Taunus springen über so was

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## mtbbee (22. Juni 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Den Baum haben wir als Sonderprüfung extra hingelegt, wir im Taunus springen über so was
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



jupi, ich freue mich aufs Zuschauen - wenn Du es nicht schaffst, darfst Du all unsere Bikes rüber heben  - Bikebetti meinte ja auch "Böcklein spring" wir sind ja eher die Geißlein 




Bikebetti schrieb:


> Wenn Du drauf bestehst ziehe ich sie auch wieder beim LT an .......
> Bis dahin gib es bestimmt noch diverse andere Stürme .und ähnliches ......... da ließe sich sicher was machen ......
> Hauptsache trocken und KEIN Nebel !!!!



Oh ja bitte, besser an Dir als an meinen Kullerwaden, wirken irgendwie inspirierend 
Nein, bitte keine Stürme mehr, meine Aktien sollen eher steigen als fallen 
Wetter wird gut wenn ich dabei bin


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juni 2015)

Wundert euch nicht, wenn ich am Fuchstanz das Heulen anfange! 

mtbee: Eigentlich können wir gemeinsam anreisen, oder?


----------



## mtbbee (22. Juni 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mtbee: Eigentlich können wir gemeinsam anreisen, oder?



sehr gerne, wollte vielleicht schon Do Abend los und dann im Landy übernachten - ist Platz für 2 Personen - ist keine schnelle aber gemütliche Reise, oder was grösseres zusammen mit Pfadfinderin und greenhorn-biker ... können wir ja dann per PN ausmachen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juni 2015)

ja ist ja noch Zeit bis dahin! Vielleicht mache ich aber auch ein langes WE draus und verbinde es mit Heimat-Familie-Freunde-Besuch...


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2015)

Hey, schön zu sehen, dass Ihr voll in der Planung seid - ick freu mir schon... 

(... obwohl ich mein Bike wohl eher über Baumstämme hebe, als dass ich drüberspringe  - ich mach dann Foddos vom hüpfen )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. Juni 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> sehr gerne, wollte vielleicht schon Do Abend los und dann im Landy übernachten - ist Platz für 2 Personen - ist keine schnelle aber gemütliche Reise, oder was grösseres zusammen mit Pfadfinderin und greenhorn-biker ... können wir ja dann per PN ausmachen


Ich hätte definitiv noch einen Platz für Bike und Fahrerin  Wenn jemand noch ne dritte Schiene für einen Dachträger organisieren kann, passt da auch noch ein drittes drauf  aber ich weiß ja dass @mtbbee immer etwas Angst um ihre Bikes hat 
Hatte vor Freitag in der früh zu fahren  Uhrzeit kommt drauf an wann die Freitagstour starten soll


----------



## lucie (23. Juni 2015)

Mädels und Jungs - ihr seid SPITZE!!!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. Juni 2015)

Ja wir sind ganz und gar der Planung verfallen. in Kürze gibt es Neuigkeiten. Wir arbeiten daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (26. Juni 2015)

1.  @Angsthase 62
2.  @Bikebetti
3.  @MissQuax
4.  @WarriorPrincess
5.  @Martina H.
6.  @lucie
7.  @MissPepper
8.  @Rubinstein5
9.  @murmel04
10. @Nami (keine Übernachtung)
11.  @scylla (keine Übernachtung)
12.  @HiFi XS
13.  @laterra
14.  @xsusix
15.  @Silvermoon
16.  @Pinkiwinki
17.  @greenhorn-biker
18.  @Mausoline
19.  @Pfadfinderin
20.  @mtbbee
21.  @Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
22.  @bajcca
23.  @wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
24.  @Norts
25.  @blackbike__



So langsam wird es ernst! 

Ich bitte alle gelisteten Teilnehmerinnen mir per PN folgende Informationen zukommen zu lassen:

*Name* (Klarname!  )
*Anschrift*
*Telefonnummer* (bitte Mobil und falls vorhanden Festnetz)
*E-Mail-Adresse*
*Übernachtung JH*  (keine, 1 oder 2?) (sofern nicht schon oben angegeben)

Bitte bis spätestens Ende nächster Woche (03.07.), weil dann die E-Mails mit weiteren Infos (zum Ablauf des Treffens und der Vorauszahlung der Teilnehmerkosten) rausgehen sollen. Danke!

LG, MissQuax


----------



## mtbbee (26. Juni 2015)

bin mal so frei Sommerfrische 

1.  @Angsthase 62
2.  @Bikebetti
3.  @MissQuax
4.  @WarriorPrincess
5.  @Martina H.
6.  @lucie
7.  @MissPepper
8.  @Rubinstein5
9.  @murmel04
10. @Nami (keine Übernachtung)
11.  @scylla (keine Übernachtung)
12.  @HiFi XS
13.  @laterra
14.  @xsusix
15.  @Silvermoon
16.  @Pinkiwinki
17.  @greenhorn-biker
18.  @Mausoline
19.  @Pfadfinderin
20.  @mtbbee
21.  @Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
22.  @bajcca
23.  @wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
24.  @Norts
25.  @blackbike__

* 
Warteliste*
26. @Liebesmaus
27. @Aninaj
28. @Bettina
29. @sommerfrische


----------



## mtbbee (26. Juni 2015)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich bitte alle gelisteten Teilnehmerinnen mir per PN folgende Informationen zukommen zu lassen:
> 
> *Name* (Klarname!  )
> *Anschrift*
> ...




erledigt


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2015)

Da aufgrund des Datums (Alpensaison) ein großes Fragezeichen hinter meiner Teilnahme steht, gebe ich meinen Platz an eine Nachrückerin frei und setze mich statt dessen auf die Nachrückerliste:

1. @Angsthase 62
2. @Bikebetti
3. @MissQuax
4. @WarriorPrincess
5. @Martina H.
6. @lucie
7. @MissPepper
8. @Rubinstein5
9. @murmel04
10. @Nami (keine Übernachtung)
11. @Liebesmaus
12. @HiFi XS
13. @laterra
14. @xsusix
15. @Silvermoon
16. @Pinkiwinki
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Mausoline
19. @Pfadfinderin
20. @mtbbee
21. @Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
22. @bajcca
23. @wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
24. @Norts
25. @blackbike__

*
Warteliste*
26. @Aninaj
27. @Bettina
28. @sommerfrische
29. @scylla (keine Übernachtung)


----------



## Aninaj (27. Juni 2015)

So, mein Nachrückerplatz wird wieder frei, da ich an dem WE nun doch schon unterwegs bin. Dann hoffe ich einfach mal, dass es nächstes Jahr eine neue Möglichkeit gibt und wünsche allen viel Spaß!

1. @Angsthase 62
2. @Bikebetti
3. @MissQuax
4. @WarriorPrincess
5. @Martina H.
6. @lucie
7. @MissPepper
8. @Rubinstein5
9. @murmel04
10. @Nami (keine Übernachtung)
11. @Liebesmaus
12. @HiFi XS
13. @laterra
14. @xsusix
15. @Silvermoon
16. @Pinkiwinki
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Mausoline
19. @Pfadfinderin
20. @mtbbee
21. @Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
22. @bajcca
23. @wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
24. @Norts
25. @blackbike__

*
Warteliste*
26. @Bettina
27. @sommerfrische
28. @scylla (keine Übernachtung)


----------



## Norts (29. Juni 2015)

Ich muss leider aus beruflichen Gründen passen und gebe meinen Paltz gerne an Bettina weiter


----------



## lucie (29. Juni 2015)

1. @Angsthase 62
2. @Bikebetti
3. @MissQuax
4. @WarriorPrincess
5. @Martina H.
6. @lucie
7. @MissPepper
8. @Rubinstein5
9. @murmel04
10. @Nami (keine Übernachtung)
11. @Liebesmaus
12. @HiFi XS
13. @laterra
14. @xsusix
15. @Silvermoon
16. @Pinkiwinki
17. @greenhorn-biker
18. @Mausoline
19. @Pfadfinderin
20. @mtbbee
21. @Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
22. @bajcca
23. @wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
24. @blackbike__
25. @Bettina

*
Warteliste*:
26. @sommerfrische
27. @scylla (keine Übernachtung)


----------



## Bettina (29. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön,  dann hoffe ich wieder ausreichend hergestellt zu sein bis dahin


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juni 2015)

Na Bettina  so schnell gehts 
Halt dich ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (29. Juni 2015)

Bin zwar keine bikerin, aber möglicherweise sind die aktuellen Neuigkeiten für biken im Taunus auch für euch interessant. Polizei und Forst haben da wohl am letzten we knöllchen verteilt... Möglicherweise ist euch das auch längst bekannt. Schöne Woche und viel Spaß allen.


----------



## murmel04 (29. Juni 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Bin zwar keine bikerin, aber möglicherweise sind die aktuellen Neuigkeiten für biken im Taunus auch für euch interessant. Polizei und Forst haben da wohl am letzten we knöllchen verteilt... Möglicherweise ist euch das auch längst bekannt. Schöne Woche und viel Spaß allen.


Für was bitte knöllchen?

Sollen lieber mal auf die Jagd nach den Vollpfosten gehen die Fallen auslegen


----------



## kreisbremser (29. Juni 2015)

Hier gibt's unter den letzten Beiträgen ein paar Infos. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nachrichten-fuer-mountainbiker-im-taunus.452286/page-44


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2015)

Idioten 
Am schlimmsten finde ich das Argument mit den "legalen Strecken". Sowas ähnliches hab ich seit dem Aufkommen der ganzen Flowtrails und "legalisierten" Downhillstrecken befürchtet. Eigentlich sind solche Strecken ja ne super Sache, aber zur Strafe werden wir jetzt ins Ghetto gesteckt


----------



## Martina H. (29. Juni 2015)

... mit anderen Worten:

Jetzt müssen alle Radfahrer auf die legalisierten Strecken im " Bikepark" also auch radwandernde Rentner (bitte nicht negativ verstehen), Kleinkinder, Familienausflügler.... na, Klasse 

Die spinnen, die Hessen 

Nur mal 'ne Frage am Rande: ich wurde so einem durchgeknallten Förster ja nicht gerade meinen Perso in die Hand drücken - wer will das denn kontrollieren?

Und wenn ich dann einfach weiterfahre, werd' ich dann abgeknallt?


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2015)

Da waren wohl Polizisten mit dabei. Die dürfen den Perso definitiv verlangen.
Bei uns im Odenwald werden an der "Rinne" auch bisweilen solche Aktionen gemacht. Aber das ist eine illegal gebaute Strecke, kein Wanderweg. Wenn die im Taunus jetzt versuchen, die Leute von den Wanderwegen zu vertreiben... oh je.
Dabei hat Hessen doch eigentlich ein vergleichsweise liberales Waldgesetz, für das wir vor kurzen noch kämpfen mussten. Radfahren auf erdfesten Wegen ist da erlaubt, ganz im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Bundesländern. Bin mal gespannt, ob die mit der Strafzettel-Aktion durch kommen. Falls jemand sich dagegen wehrt (was ich hoffe), könnte das ein interessanten Gerichtsverfahren geben.

Die Rentner, Kleinkinder und Familienausflügler werden nicht ins Ghetto... ähm die Downhillstrecke gesteckt. Die fahren ja auch normalerweise nicht auf Wanderwegen. Die werden höchstens auf die Piste und den Radweg geleitet, wo sie sich ja sowieso schon aufhalten, also alles in Butter in diesem speziellen Fall.
Schlimm ist sowas eher für ganz normale Touren-Biker wie du und ich, die gern mal was anderes unter die Reifen bekommen mögen als den ganzen lieben langen Tag lang ein paar Sprüngchen auf derselben Strecke zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (29. Juni 2015)

Was wollen die denn machen, wenn sie mich anhalten und absolut nichts sage? Die können mich doch gern volllabern, von mir gibt es keinen Mucks. Ich lächle sie einfach nur nett an und verstehe nur Bahnhof. Anfassen dürfen sie mich ja nicht. Nur wenn ich dann aus meinem Rucksack einen Energieriegel ziehe, dann könnte das natürlich als Angriff gegen die Staatsgewalt ausgelegt werden. Luftpumpe sollte man dann wohl auch besser zu Hause lassen, könnte zu leicht mit einer Pumpgun verwechselt werden und es wird einem noch illegaler Waffenbesitz unterstellt. Bei so vielen uniformierten Bekloppten im Wald muß man wohl inzwischen auf alles gefaßt sein. 
Ich werde mich, wenn sie mich erwischen, freiwillig mit Handschellen an mein Bike ketten und weiter nett lächeln...


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2015)

Naja, leicht gesagt. Ein Polizist darf deine Personalien feststellen und dich notfalls in Gewahrsam nehmen, falls du dich weigerst. Dabei kannst du nett lächeln oder bös gucken, das ist vollkommen wurscht.
Den Bußgeldbescheid bekommst du dann per Post zugestellt. Danach Einspruch, Anwalt, Gericht... in Summe nicht sonderlich spaßig. Teuer und unschön wird's in jedem Fall, egal ob man das Bußgeld bezahlt oder den Anwalt.


----------



## lucie (29. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich sage, ich habe meinen Perso nicht dabei, müssen sie mich erst einmal aus dem Wald und auf eine Wache schleppen, um dann dort meine Personalien festzustellen. Ich denke, die Polizeihanseln sehen sich das auch eher amysiert an und fragen sich durchaus, warum es ein scherwiegendes Vergehen sein soll, in einem Wald Rad zu fahren. Unverschämt ist aber vorallem das Bußgeld!!!
Steht in keinem Verhältnis - dafür kann ich mit dem Auto mit 50-60km/h über dem Limit durch die Stadt rasen, was definitifv zur Eigengefährdung und zur Gefährdung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer führen könnte. Das würde mich 280,00 Euronen kosten - zu Recht!
Aber bis zu 400,00€ im Wald - was soll das, ein paar Lobbyisten machen das Maul auf und der Staat spielt und kassiert mit, ohne dabei über Sinn und Unsinn nachzudenken. Ganz großes Kino...


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2015)

Genauso sehe ich das auch. Es ist ja schon allein lächerlich, dass man im Taunus wegen der Ausübung eines harmlosen Sports wie ein Krimineller behandelt wird, und ein paar km weiter passieren in den Frankfurter Bankhochhäusern ganz andere Dinge. Deswegen meine ich ja auch, dass mich der Ausgang eines Gerichtsverfahrens über diese Bußgelder mal interessieren würde. Die erste Frage wäre ja nicht mal die Verhältnismäßigkeit des Bußgelds, sondern was denn nun ein "erdfester" Weg sein soll. Also ob ein Wanderweg nicht unter "erdfester Weg" fällt, oder was ein Wanderweg denn dann sein soll, falls es kein "erdfester Weg" ist.
Ich schätze mal, falls man nicht gerade auf einer illegalen DH-Strecke sondern wirklich auf einem markierten Weg geschnappt wurde, hätte man ganz gute Chancen das zu gewinnen.
Nur würde ich halt sehr ungern der Depp sein, der das vor Gericht ausfechten muss


----------



## lucie (30. Juni 2015)

Wie wär's mit critical mass im Taunus?


----------



## Asrael (30. Juni 2015)

Das Märchen mit dem erdfesten Weg hält sich ja wirklich hartnäckig. Im hessischen Waldgesetzt steht folgendes:

§ 15 Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren

(3) Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern sowie Menschen, die auf einen Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang.

Das Problem ist, dass es im Taunus viele Trails gibt die einfach mal so enstanden sind und gerne gefahren werden (siehe die ersten zwei Bilder in diesem Thread). Die wurden aber nie mit Zustimmung des Besitzers angelegt und sind daher illegal. Dazu kommen noch einige Wege die mal Wanderwege waren und keine mehr sind (Reichenbachtrail). Hier muss man sehen inwieweit man sich darauf beziehen kann, dass der weg ja schließlich mal mit Zustimmung des Besitzers angelegt "wurde" und nie offiziell gesperrt.
Das dritte Problem ist die Auslegung des gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehrs. Der Forst meint, dass der Weg so breit sein müsse, dass 2 radfahrer locker, ohne abzusteigen, aneinander vorbei kommen müssen. Ich kann aber auch auf einem Singletrail absteigen und Leute vorbei lassen, ist halt alles eine frage der Kommunikation.

Nachdem ich diesen Thread hier entdeckt habe ist mir auch klar wieso sich nun einige Leute die nicht aus der Gegend kommen plötzlich in einem Thread tummeln der an sich schon nicht der übersichtlichste ist.
Ich würde euch daher bitten die Kommunikation, gerade im Moment, auf das wesentliche zu beschränken und den Thread nicht mit was wäre wenn Geschichten noch unübersichtlicher zu machen.

Wenn ihr Fragen zur momentanen Lage im Taunus habt könnt ihr mich auch gerne direkt anschreiben.


----------



## lucie (30. Juni 2015)

Sorry, aber ich schreibe meine Meinung eben dahin, wohin sie nun einmal paßt - ist ja wohl erlaubt. Es soll denen, die es direkt betrifft durchaus auch zeigen, dass sich Biker aus anderen Regionen durchaus solidarisch auf ihre Seite stellen und sich ja wohl auch an den Petitionen beteiligt haben, ob sie nun etwas gebracht haben oder nicht. Ich lasse mich ungern des Platzes/Threads verweisen - Dein Post mutet irgendwie so an, wie das Knöllchenverteilen im Taunus!

Und was bitte ist "naturfest" - angelegte Wege in Verbindung mit dem Wort "natur"(fest) - was für ein Blödsinn.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2015)

Ok, dann ist es halt naturfest und nicht erdfest. Hatte den Wortlaut eben nicht mehr so genau im Kopf. Macht eh keinen großen Unterschied. 
Ja, du hast Recht, da ist viel Auslegungssache dabei. Man kann es in die eine oder in die andere Richtung drehen, wie man gerade möchte. Der Forst im Taunus möchte ja anscheinend gerade sehr gerne an der Auslegung drehen. Ich persönlich hätte da eine andere Auslegung. Letztendlich wird ein Gericht auch noch seine Auslegung dazu äußern müssen, und je nach dem wie die ausfällt, ist das dann erst mal so. 

@lucie
Das Wort "naturfest" ist sowieso nur blödes Politiker-Deutsch. Bei den meisten Leuten, die solche Gesetze schreiben, wundere ich mich sowieso immer, ob die überhaupt noch wissen, was "Natur" so ist und wann sie zum letzten Mal in dieser "Natur" waren, ohne dass es ein Pressetermin zehn Meter neben dem nächsten Parkplatz war. Meine Auslegung dieses Kunstworts wäre, dass der Untergrund aus "natürlichem" Material besteht, also Steinen oder Erde etc, im Gegensatz zu Asphalt oder Beton.
Aber über den Sinn oder Unsinn muss man da eh nicht weiter nachdenken, lohnt nicht.


----------



## 4mate (30. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Meine Auslegung dieses Kunstworts wäre, dass der Untergrund aus "natürlichem" Material besteht,
> also Steinen oder Erde etc, im Gegensatz zu Asphalt oder Beton.
> 
> Aber über den Sinn oder Unsinn muss man da eh nicht weiter nachdenken, lohnt nicht.













http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_matthias_bueger-487-43329--f346101.html#q346101


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2015)

Achtung 4mate! Das ist aus dem Zusammenhang bzw eher "aus der Zeit" gerissen.
Dieser Zusatz mit den zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen sollte in die eine Neufassung des hessischen Waldgesetzes rein, so war es von der Lobby und Frau Puttrich vorgesehen. Dies wurde allerdings Gott sei Dank erfolgreich von der Dimb und anderen Aktiven verhindert!
Es gibt daher keinen derartigen "Zusatz" im hessischen Waldgesetz und eine dahingehende Interpretation des Gesetzestextes (siehe Asraels Post weiter vorne) wäre doch sehr weit hergeholt und würde mit großer Sicherheit vor jedem Gericht abblitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (30. Juni 2015)

Erdfest soll sich wohl auf verdichtete Erde beziehen. Ist aber mit Naturfest nicht gemeint. 
Naturfest meint, dass die Wege bereits fest, also steinig/felsig waren und eben nicht befestigt wurden. 

Der gesamte Abschnitt wurde übrigens von der DIMB formuliert und enthält auch daher das Gebot der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2015)

Hier könnte man die spitzfindige Frage stellen, ob nicht jeder Weg schon rein durch die Nutzung "verdichtet" ist, also fester als der Untergrund abseits des Wegs ist oder fester als der Untergrund vor Anlegen des Wegs war, sofern er aus Erde und nicht aus Fels besteht. Mit deiner Definition von "naturfest" streng angewendet würde ja jeder Waldpfad rausfallen, und nur noch reiner Fels bestehen bleiben. Aber da würde man dann letztendlich wieder bei der Sinnfrage landen, also lassen wir das lieber


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Juli 2015)

Mein Platz wird leider auch frei, da ich zu der Zeit anderweitig im Urlaub bin:

1. 

@Angsthase 62
2. 

@Bikebetti
3. 

@MissQuax
4. 

@WarriorPrincess
5. 

@Martina H.
6. 

@lucie
7. 

@MissPepper
8. 

@Rubinstein5
9. 

@murmel04
10. 

@Nami (keine Übernachtung)
11. 

@Liebesmaus
12. 

@HiFi XS
13. 

@laterra
14. 

@xsusix
15. 

@Silvermoon
16. 

@Pinkiwinki
17. 

@greenhorn-biker
18. 

@Mausoline
19. 

@mtbbee
20. 

@Frau Rauscher (braucht nicht unbedingt einen Schlafplatz)
21. 

@bajcca
22. 

@wintergriller (keine Übernachtung)
23. 

@blackbike__
24. 

@Bettina
25. 

@sommerfrische
*
Warteliste*:

26. @scylla


----------



## Rubinstein5 (14. Juli 2015)

Hi zusammen,

habe das Anmelden hier völlig verdrängt, da ich ja dem Luxus des zu Hause radels genieße (zumindest auf der Sonntagstour).
Der Feldberg hatte bei mir auch noch nicht Premiere... bin gespannt, wie´s läuft.
Immer dann, wenn wir fahren wollten, waren es entweder 40 Grad draußen oder der Hund war krank/hatte keinen Sitter.
Aber alles wird gut.
Hab mich gerade mal durch die vier Seiten gelesen und freu mich dolle, dass wir so viele Mädels sind. 
@Bettina  ganz viel gute Besserung. Das wird bis September!!!

Liebe Grüße in die Runde vom R5


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Juli 2015)

MissQuax schrieb:


> So langsam wird es ernst!
> 
> Ich bitte alle gelisteten Teilnehmerinnen mir per PN folgende Informationen zukommen zu lassen:
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, ihr habt vermutlich grad alle Hände voll zu tun. Wollte aber mal fragen, ob die Mail schon rausgegangen ist und ich nur nichts erhalten hab 
Soll aber kein Drängen sein! Ist nur Panik, was verpasst zu haben


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juli 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ihr habt vermutlich grad alle Hände voll zu tun. Wollte aber mal fragen, ob die Mail schon rausgegangen ist und ich nur nichts erhalten hab
> Soll aber kein Drängen sein! Ist nur Panik, was verpasst zu haben



....meine Mail ging am 28.6. an MissQuax raus....keine Ahnung, ob diese ankam oder nicht


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juli 2015)

... nur die Ruhe. Bis so alle Daten beisammen sind dauert es eben ein bisschen - ist/kann ja nicht jeder gleich antworten und wird von manchen auch erstmal "verdaddelt". Die müssen dann noch angeschrieben werden, manche erreicht man nicht wegen Urlaub, usw. usw.

@MissQuax  , @Angsthase 62  und @Bikebetti  haben das schon im Griff 

Ist halt nicht leicht zu warten, wenn man sich schon so freut


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Juli 2015)

So meinte ich das auch nicht  
Vielleicht hätt ich eher fragen sollen, ob alle anderen den Organisatorinnen schon ihre Daten haben zukommen lassen


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juli 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> So meinte ich das auch nicht




... weiss ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (20. Juli 2015)

gelöscht - PN verschickt.


----------



## MissQuax (24. Juli 2015)

@Angsthase 62
@Bikebetti 
@WarriorPrincess 
@Martina H. 
@lucie 
@MissPepper
@Rubinstein5 
@murmel04 
@Nami 
@Liebesmaus 
@HiFi XS 
@laterra 
@xsusix 
@Silvermoon 
@Pinkiwinki 
@greenhorn-biker 
@Mausoline 
@mtbbee 
@Frau Rauscher
@bajcca 
@wintergriller 
@blackbike__ 
@Bettina
@sommerfrische

Die E-Mails mit den Infos sind raus! 

LG, MissQuax


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Juli 2015)

Ihr seid spitze! 

Geld ist auch raus 
Jetzt schwanke ich nur noch zwischen den Gruppen 2 und 3, was ich mir konditionsmäßig (und fahrtechnisch) zutrauen soll... 
Wie lang und steil sind die uphills jeweils??


----------



## Martina H. (25. Juli 2015)

Tip Top Info - ich bin begeistert 

Ich denke ich werde die 2 nehmen, hmmh oder die 1 - oder doch die 3,  hmmh, am liebsten alle


----------



## mtbbee (26. Juli 2015)

Mail erhalten
Geld ist raus ..
Werde es mit der Gruppe 3 versuchen, notfalls fangt Ihr mich einfach auf 
Nehme Sommerfrische mit - fahren schon Do Abend los, also wer mag, vielleicht können wir schon Fr. Vormittag/Mittag die Gegend erkunden.


----------



## lucie (26. Juli 2015)

Das nenne ich mal Info! Ihr seid Spitze!!! 

Ich versuche es mit der 3 und halte es ähnlich wie mtbbee, bergauf lasse mich von ihr ziehen und bergab fange ich sie auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (26. Juli 2015)

Wenn alles gut läuft, dann kann ich Gruppe 1 bereichern 
(drückt mir mal die Daumen)


----------



## MissQuax (26. Juli 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ihr seid spitze!
> 
> Geld ist auch raus
> Jetzt schwanke ich nur noch zwischen den Gruppen 2 und 3, was ich mir konditionsmäßig (und fahrtechnisch) zutrauen soll...
> Wie lang und steil sind die uphills jeweils??



Habe dich wie per PN geklärt eingetragen!


----------



## MissQuax (26. Juli 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Mail erhalten
> Geld ist raus ..
> Werde es mit der Gruppe 3 versuchen, notfalls fangt Ihr mich einfach auf
> Nehme Sommerfrische mit - fahren schon Do Abend los, also wer mag, vielleicht können wir schon Fr. Vormittag/Mittag die Gegend erkunden.



Gebongt!


----------



## lucie (26. Juli 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut läuft, dann kann ich Gruppe 1 bereichern
> (drückt mir mal die Daumen)



Alle gedrückt!


----------



## MissQuax (26. Juli 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal Info! Ihr seid Spitze!!!
> 
> Ich versuche es mit der 3 und halte es ähnlich wie mtbbee, bergauf lasse mich von ihr ziehen und bergab fange ich sie auf.



Na, ob du für Gruppe 3 fit und fahrtechnisch gut genug bist???  

Spaß beiseite: Hätte bei dir mit auch mit keiner anderen Wahl gerechnet!


----------



## MissQuax (26. Juli 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut läuft, dann kann ich Gruppe 1 bereichern
> (drückt mir mal die Daumen)



Die Daumen und die großen Zehen dazu!   Du schaffst das schon!!!


----------



## murmel04 (26. Juli 2015)

ich drück auch mit, wird schon werden. 

und jetzt sind wir schon zu Zweit


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Juli 2015)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Habe dich wie per PN geklärt eingetragen!


Freitag und Sonntag bin ich auch dabei, hatte ich in der PN nicht geschrieben, sorry.


----------



## MissQuax (26. Juli 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Freitag und Sonntag bin ich auch dabei, hatte ich in der PN nicht geschrieben, sorry.



Freitag und Sonntag gibt es nur 1 Gruppe, von daher: kein Problem!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Juli 2015)

Dachte, ihr würdet trotzdem gerene wissen, wieviele planen mitzufahren 
Freu mich schon voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (26. Juli 2015)

Geniale Info und Planung, vielen Dank
Sortiere mich in die Gruppe 2 ein und bin dann Samstag und Sonntag dabei. Freitag komme ich dann irgendwann abends dazu.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Juli 2015)

danke für die Mail! Mein BEitrag ist unterwegs, ich würde mich jetzt auch mal in die Gruppe 3 einreihen 
Bin gespannt!!!


----------



## MissQuax (28. Juli 2015)

bajcca schrieb:


> Geniale Info und Planung, vielen Dank
> Sortiere mich in die Gruppe 2 ein und bin dann Samstag und Sonntag dabei. Freitag komme ich dann irgendwann abends dazu.



Einsortiert!


----------



## MissQuax (28. Juli 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> danke für die Mail! Mein BEitrag ist unterwegs, ich würde mich jetzt auch mal in die Gruppe 3 einreihen
> Bin gespannt!!!



Und eingereiht!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Juli 2015)

Ach ich hadere auch noch mit mir, ob tourengruppe oder doch die Gruppe 2  ??
Ich Reise Freitag Mittag an und nehme 2 Übernachtungen


----------



## bajcca (29. Juli 2015)

Komme gerade von einer Dienstreise nach und von Frankfurt zurück, es war wahnsinnig viel los auf der Autobahn. Jetzt bin ich gerade am überlegen, wie ich es mit der Anreise machen soll. Ich tage ja am Freitag bis mindestens 16 Uhr und dann muss ich auf die A3 über Nürnberg, Würzburg, Frankfurt mit gefühlt 100km Baustelle. Wann muss ich denn spätestens da sein, um noch in die Jugendherberge zu kommen? Oder vielleicht besser erst Samstag ganz früh losfahren?
Bin gerade frustriert, dass ich nicht frei nehmen und ohne Stress anreisen kann


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juli 2015)

ich reise ja aus München an und überlege auch schon wie ich es mache. Erfahrungsgemäß ist diese Strecke Freitag abend ziemlich ätzend.
Weil ich das ganze mit Heimatbesuch in OF verbinde, werde ich wohl schon Freitag früh oder Donnerstag anreisen...


----------



## bajcca (29. Juli 2015)

Im Moment tendiere ich zu Samstag früh um 6Uhr, dann bin ich pünktlich zum Frühstücken da. Freitag ist wirklich nervig und mit den aktuellen Baustellen, die leider noch lange sind, nicht wirklich spaßig. Dazu noch Ferienende in Bayern.
Ich glaub, ich komme Samstag. Ich überweise für zwei Übernachtungen, wenn es nur eine ist, ist es auch kein Problem für mich, Hauptsache ich bin mal endlich dabei


----------



## murmel04 (29. Juli 2015)

Na ja die A3 ist generell ein Problem in dem Bereich Nürnberg bis Frankfurt.
Samstagfrüh kann auch ganz kräftig in die Hose gehn.
Fragt mal meine Arbeitskollegen die jeden Tag Offenbach - Würzburg und zurück fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2015)

So Geld für 2 Übernachtungen geht am Montag weg,
am Freitag zur Einrollrunde bin ich dabei und am Sonntag hab ichs auch eingeplant.

Aber am Samstag  Gruppe 2 oder 3   
@Bikebetti hilf mir, gib mir mal nen Tipp


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Juli 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ach ich hadere auch noch mit mir, ob tourengruppe oder doch die Gruppe 2  ??
> Ich Reise Freitag Mittag an und nehme 2 Übernachtungen


Mein Obulus ist auch raus, bin Freitag, Samstag (Gruppe 1) und Sonntag dabei


----------



## sommerfrische (29. Juli 2015)

Ich habe noch keine Mail bekommen. Habt mich hoffentlich nicht vergessen....


----------



## MissQuax (30. Juli 2015)

bajcca schrieb:


> Komme gerade von einer Dienstreise nach und von Frankfurt zurück, es war wahnsinnig viel los auf der Autobahn. Jetzt bin ich gerade am überlegen, wie ich es mit der Anreise machen soll. Ich tage ja am Freitag bis mindestens 16 Uhr und dann muss ich auf die A3 über Nürnberg, Würzburg, Frankfurt mit gefühlt 100km Baustelle. Wann muss ich denn spätestens da sein, um noch in die Jugendherberge zu kommen? Oder vielleicht besser erst Samstag ganz früh losfahren?
> Bin gerade frustriert, dass ich nicht frei nehmen und ohne Stress anreisen kann




Hi bajcca,

macht dir nicht selbst unnötig Stress! 

Es ist gar kein Problem, wir haben Gemeinschaftszimmer in der JH, also hat auf alle Fälle schon jemand die Schlüssel. Und du kannst in aller Ruhe anreisen, am besten dann direkt in die Pizzeria. Und selbst wenn du erst um 22 Uhr ankommen solltest, wirst du bestimmt noch eine Pizza bekommen. 

Und nach dem Essen und dem Kennenlernen der anderen Mädels geht's dir dann garantiert gut! 

LG, MissQuax


----------



## MissQuax (30. Juli 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Mail bekommen. Habt mich hoffentlich nicht vergessen....



 Hast PN!


----------



## sommerfrische (30. Juli 2015)

Mail ist da  Geld wird ganz gleich überwiesen. Jetzt muss ich mich noch für eine Gruppe entscheiden...*grübl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2015)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Und nach dem Essen und dem *Kennenlernen der anderen Mädels* geht's dir dann garantiert gut!




Jenau!

Wir sind nämlich alle supernett


----------



## bajcca (30. Juli 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Jenau!
> 
> Wir sind nämlich alle supernett



Was anderes kann ich mir auch gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## lucie (30. Juli 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Jenau!
> 
> Wir sind nämlich alle supernett



Dann kennst Du mich noch nicht richtig.


----------



## MissQuax (30. Juli 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Dann kennst Du mich noch nicht richtig.



Mach' ihr doch keine Angst!


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2015)

Mir macht sie keine Angst  : D


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. August 2015)

Ich weiß es ist noch etwas hin....aber hat sich schon jemand Gedanken über seine Bikewahl gemacht ?
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir doch noch ein Hardtail zu holen und würde gerne mal Probe fahren 
@xsusix Was war das für ein Carbonhardtail was du in Jena dabei hattest  ?


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2015)

On One 456


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. August 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> On One 456


Genau das wars  Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal ne Probefahrt  @xsusix


----------



## laterra (3. August 2015)

Ich komme mit meiner Lieblingswurst von Cotic - aber da hast du schon mal draufgesessen, oder?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. August 2015)

Ich glaube Nein hatte damals erst das Fully neu und wollte mich nicht in Versuchung führen 
Aber von der Größe her müsste es ja fast passen ,komm gerne auf das Angebot zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (4. August 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ......
> Aber am Samstag  Gruppe 2 oder 3
> .......




Bitte Gruppe 3 für mich.

Bin inzwischen ne große Tour mit @mtbbee gefahren und habs überlebt


----------



## HiFi XS (5. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Orga -

lohnt es sich, jemanden noch auf der Warteliste zu setzten? Eine Dame aus Berlin hat Interesse angekündigt (wäre natürlich schön, wenn es ginge).

LG
HiFi


----------



## MissQuax (5. August 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Orga -
> 
> lohnt es sich, jemanden noch auf der Warteliste zu setzten? Eine Dame aus Berlin hat Interesse angekündigt (wäre natürlich schön, wenn es ginge).
> 
> ...



Ja, sie soll sich mal bei mir melden. Es gab eine Absage und auf meine Nachfrage (per PN) an scylla, ob sie den Platz haben möchte, habe ich immer noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wenn sich scylla nicht bis heute gemeldet hat, vergebe ich den Platz gerne an die Dame aus Berlin!

LG, MissQuax


----------



## HiFi XS (5. August 2015)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ja, sie soll sich mal bei mir melden. Es gab eine Absage und auf meine Nachfrage (per PN) an scylla, ob sie den Platz haben möchte, habe ich immer noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wenn sich scylla nicht bis heute gemeldet hat, vergebe ich den Platz gerne an die Dame aus Berlin!
> 
> LG, MissQuax


Vielleicht hat @scylla was übersehen! Wäre toll wenn sie noch mal dabei sein könnte. Ich leite aber auf alle Fälle die Nachtricht weiter!

Lg
Constance


----------



## scylla (5. August 2015)

Lieb von dir, ich hab die Nachricht von MissQuax schon gesehen...


----------



## MissQuax (6. August 2015)

@HiFi XS 
So, scylla ist leider raus, der Platz steht der Dame aus Berlin also gerne zur Verfügung. Allerdings brauche ich bis ALLERSPÄTESTENS morgen vormittag das Geld für die JH. Wenn sie heute noch (online) überweist, sollte das klappen. Ansonsten kann sie auch teilnehmen (muß sie sich selbst einen Übernachtungsplatz suchen / buchen. Ich brauche dann ihre Daten - vielleicht kannst du das dann alles in die Wege leiten.
LG, MissQuax


----------



## MissQuax (8. August 2015)

@HiFi XS 

Was ist denn jetzt mit der Dame aus Berlin??? Ich brauche eine Rückmeldung ob sie will oder nicht! Danke!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. August 2015)

Meine lieben "Mädels" ich werde den Freitag so ab 13 Uhr in der Jugendherberge sein um euch begrüßen zu können. Freue mich schon sehr auf das Treffen. Wir hoffen jetzt nur noch auf gutes Wetter, gute Laune, viel Spaß.........
Da MissQuax jetzt zwei Wochen nicht erreichbar ist , könnt ihr Fragen oder Wünsche auch an mich richten.
LG Angsthase


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2015)

Vielleicht bin ich wieder etwas vorschnell und ungeduldig und greife euch in eurer Planung voraus, aber ich fänd's ganz gut, wenn ich die geplanten Routen als gpx bekäme, damit ich, falls ich verloren gehe oder sonst was, mich noch orientieren kann. Außerdem hilft's mir immer, wenn ich mir vor ner Tour mir den ungefähren Verlauf und die Anstiege anschauen, mich sozusagen "mental vorbereiten" kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. August 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich wieder etwas vorschnell und ungeduldig und greife euch in eurer Planung voraus, aber ich fänd's ganz gut, wenn ich die geplanten Routen als gpx bekäme, damit ich, falls ich verloren gehe oder sonst was, mich noch orientieren kann. Außerdem hilft's mir immer, wenn ich mir vor ner Tour mir den ungefähren Verlauf und die Anstiege anschauen, mich sozusagen "mental vorbereiten" kann...


Ich hab mich fast nicht getraut zu fragen :-D 
Mir hilft das auch immer sehr,vor allem was das Kräfte einteilen betrifft 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2015)

Gut, dass ich da nicht alleine bin 
Mir ist auch klar, dass wetter- oder sonstwas-bedingt, die Routen in geänderter Form gefahren werden könnten, aber helfen würd's mir trotzdem.


----------



## HiFi XS (12. August 2015)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @HiFi XS
> 
> Was ist denn jetzt mit der Dame aus Berlin??? Ich brauche eine Rückmeldung ob sie will oder nicht! Danke!


Hi sorry bin nicht im lande. Sie kann lieder as berufliche Grunde doch nicht. LG


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. August 2015)

Leider habe ich meine Route nicht in aufgezeichneter Form da. Wir werden euch aber am morgen vor der Tour alles genau beschreiben.
Wir kommen alles zusammen die Hügel schon hoch. ( Mein neuer Garmin und ich sind noch nicht die besten Freunde geworden)
L:G.


----------



## Bettina (13. August 2015)

So langsam wird es für meine Teilnahme eng, die Platte bleibt noch etwas länger als gehofft drin...
Wenn es noch Interessentinnen gibt, habe ich vermutlich einen Platz abzugeben.  Waere ja schade wenn ich ganz kurzfristig nicht kann und eine andere deshalb nicht mitfahren kann....


----------



## Rubinstein5 (13. August 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ist noch etwas hin....aber hat sich schon jemand Gedanken über seine Bikewahl gemacht ?
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir doch noch ein Hardtail zu holen und würde gerne mal Probe fahren
> @xsusix Was war das für ein Carbonhardtail was du in Jena dabei hattest  ?



Ich fahre am Samstag mit dem Fully und am Sonntag (falls ich dann noch fahren kann), mit meiner Hornisse (Hardtail). Darfst gerne probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. August 2015)

wer sorgt eigentlich für gutes Wetter?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. August 2015)

Alle müssen ihre Teller leer essen, würd ich sagen.
Außerdem gibbet doch kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung


----------



## Martina H. (13. August 2015)

Ich


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. August 2015)

Ich würde, so nächste Woche alles gut geht, am Freitag nachmittag an der Juhe aufschlagen zwecks gemütlichem Besammensein nach eurer Einrollrunde. Biken mit Steigungen wird, auch wenn es gut geht, 2 1/2 Wochen nach dem dritten rumstochern in der Herzkammer noch nicht drin sein. Maximal vielleicht Eisdielenradeln in der Ebene im Schneckentempo. Meine Kondition ist sowas von flöten gegangen, das dauert mindestens ein Jahr um wieder den Status Quo von vor 4 Monaten zu erreichen.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (14. August 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich würde, so nächste Woche alles gut geht, am Freitag nachmittag an der Juhe aufschlagen zwecks gemütlichem Besammensein nach eurer Einrollrunde. Biken mit Steigungen wird, auch wenn es gut geht, 2 1/2 Wochen nach dem dritten rumstochern in der Herzkammer noch nicht drin sein. Maximal vielleicht Eisdielenradeln in der Ebene im Schneckentempo. Meine Kondition ist sowas von flöten gegangen, das dauert mindestens ein Jahr um wieder den Status Quo von vor 4 Monaten zu erreichen.



Egal, ich freue mich darauf dich kennen zu lernen und find´s klasse, dass du trotzdem dabei bist 
 Grüße R5


----------



## mtbbee (14. August 2015)

Ich finds auch gut und vielleicht sammeln sich in Gruppe 4 "Wandern, sanftes Fahren, Eisdiele" doch noch mehr Ladies - "Nicht-Teilnahme" gibt's dann auch für Bettina nicht 

Achja: wenn ich dabei bin, gibt's eh immer gutes Wetter


----------



## lucie (14. August 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Ich finds auch gut und vielleicht sammeln sich in Gruppe 4 "Wandern, sanftes Fahren, Eisdiele" doch noch mehr Ladies - "Nicht-Teilnahme" gibt's dann auch für Bettina nicht
> 
> Achja: wenn ich dabei bin, gibt's eh immer gutes Wetter



Wahre Worte. Laboriere auch noch ein wenig mit meinem Rücken herum - ist eben Schei§e, wenn man alt wird und nicht mehr wie ein junges Häschen hüpfen kann.


----------



## Bettina (14. August 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> ...ein junges Häschen ...


Schon erstaunlich, wer sich hier so alles outet


----------



## lucie (14. August 2015)




----------



## mtbbee (14. August 2015)

Mal was anderes: Idee -> habt Ihr auch ein paar Dinge, die Ihr verkaufen/verschenken/tauschen wollt so hier im Ladieskreis? Wir könnten einen kleinen Basar veranstalten (auf einem grossen Tisch auslegen, Schildchen ran mit Name und Preisvorstellung) ... Einen Rucksack und einen Reifen habe ich schon jemanden versprochen, hätte da noch andere kleine Kleinigkeiten ... Vorteil: man könnte die Sachen auch gleich ansehen ggf probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. August 2015)

... also, ich weiss garnicht was ihr alle habt. Vielleicht müsst ihr erst mal in mein Alter kommen, dann geht's euch auch wieder gut    

Ladies, ich freu mich schon scheckig euch alle wiederzusehen und Neue kennenzulernen 

Bei den letzten Treffen hatten wir es ja schon zum Teil: Wer Klamotten und Teile hat: mitbringen, dann können wir einen Flohmarkt machen


----------



## Martina H. (14. August 2015)

@mtbbee  2 Doofe, 4 Beine


----------



## mtbbee (14. August 2015)

Über die doofen Beine denke ich mal nach, während es gleich mit dem Radl heimwärts geht


----------



## bikebecker (23. August 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ich hoffe Ihr betreibt bis dahin noch ein wenig Trailpflege, d.h. mit der Säge im Rucksack auf Tour gehen stärkt die Oberarmmuskulatur
> Räder über Baumstämme heben geht ja gar nicht
> 
> @Bikebetti , hübsches Beinkleid


 

So, der Baum ist weg, du / Ihr müsst also mit





Auch sonst sind die Wege in guten zustand









Und wer ordentlich den Wald aufgeräumt hat und viel gefahren ist, hat sich auch so etwas verdient





Die Touren im Taunus sind halt alternativlos





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. August 2015)

bikebecker schrieb:


> So, der Baum ist weg, du / Ihr müsst also mit
> 
> [...]
> Gruß bikebecker



Also, erstmal passt die Farbe vom Taschenmesser ja mal überhaupt nicht zu den Bremsen  - und für solche arbeiten reicht doch normal eh die Nagelfeile, die Frau  immer dabeit hat, oder nicht?? 


Ich freu mich schon auf's Treffen!!


----------



## bikebecker (23. August 2015)

Das ist ja auch mein Messer, und das passt auch zum Rad





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. August 2015)

Aber Mädels vergesst die Zweite Trinkflache und auch die Müsliriegel nicht, denn bis zu dem Jausenbrett dauert es etwas.


----------



## xsusix (24. August 2015)

O h oh, ich muss echt mal öfter ins Forum gucken,  die Email Benachrichtigung funktioniert ja so gar nicht mehr ￼
Also wollte diesmal mit dem fully anreisen, kann aber gerne auch das Hardtail mitbringen @greenhorn-biker
Fatbike hab ich auch auf nem Bild entdeckt... Glaub ich brauch nen Anhänger


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. August 2015)

xsusix schrieb:


> O h oh, ich muss echt mal öfter ins Forum gucken,  die Email Benachrichtigung funktioniert ja so gar nicht mehr ￼
> Also wollte diesmal mit dem fully anreisen, kann aber gerne auch das Hardtail mitbringen @greenhorn-biker
> Fatbike hab ich auch auf nem Bild entdeckt... Glaub ich brauch nen Anhänger


Danke Susi das wäre super 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsusix (28. August 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Idee -> habt Ihr auch ein paar Dinge, die Ihr verkaufen/verschenken/tauschen wollt so hier im Ladieskreis? Wir könnten einen kleinen Basar veranstalten (auf einem grossen Tisch auslegen, Schildchen ran mit Name und Preisvorstellung) ... Einen Rucksack und einen Reifen habe ich schon jemanden versprochen, hätte da noch andere kleine Kleinigkeiten ... Vorteil: man könnte die Sachen auch gleich ansehen ggf probieren


Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht... Hab gefühlt 50 Trikots und Shorts, Jacken und sogar Rucksack und Helme hier da
werde ich mal was mitbringen ;-) 
Wann und vor allem wo wollen wir das denn machen???


----------



## Bettina (28. August 2015)

xsusix schrieb:


> Wann und vor allem wo wollen wir das denn machen???


Auf deinem Anhänger?  ;-)


----------



## xsusix (28. August 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Auf deinem Anhänger?  ;-)


Hm, kann leider kein lachenden und hüpfenden smilie einfügen... ￼ 
Aber da ich keine Anhängerkupplung hab hat sich das Thema eh erledigt ;-)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. September 2015)

So, Gabelöl ist auch gewechselt - es wird euch also kein schmatzendes Monster den Berg rauf hinterherkeuchen. 
Bremsklötze werden auch noch eingebremst - von mir aus kann's direkt losgehen!!


----------



## sommerfrische (4. September 2015)

An einem Flohmarkt wäre ich auch interessiert, habe aber nicht ganz verstanden, ob das stattfindet oder nicht.


----------



## laterra (4. September 2015)

Hallo die Damen,

ich habe kein eigenes Auto und würde gerne mit dem Zug anreisen. Kann mich eine von denen, die auch schon die Freitagsrunde mitfahren wollen an einer nahegelegenen S-Bahn Station aufsammeln? Und mich am Sonntag dann mit zum Startpunkt der Tour mitnehmen. Ich würde mich auch mit einem 10er an den Benzinkosten beteiligen.
Sonst muss ich mit dem Zug 300km zu meinen Eltern fahren und dann wieder mit deren Auto 120 km zurück nach Norden. Das war der eigentliche Plan bis ich mal auf Googlemaps geschaut habe, wo denn der Taunus genau liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. September 2015)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> An einem Flohmarkt wäre ich auch interessiert, habe aber nicht ganz verstanden, ob das stattfindet oder nicht.



Flohmarkt ist jetzt vielleicht übertrieben - Jede bringt einfach mit, was über ist und evtl. kann es jmd. anders brauchen - ich denke nicht, dass wir dafür extra was organisieren müssen - ergibt sich bestimmt irgendwie am Sonnabend Abend beim gemütlichen Zusammensitzen 



laterra schrieb:


> Hallo die Damen,
> 
> ich habe kein eigenes Auto und würde gerne mit dem Zug anreisen. Kann mich eine von denen, die auch schon die Freitagsrunde mitfahren wollen an einer nahegelegenen S-Bahn Station aufsammeln? Und mich am Sonntag dann mit zum Startpunkt der Tour mitnehmen. Ich würde mich auch mit einem 10er an den Benzinkosten beteiligen.
> Sonst muss ich mit dem Zug 300km zu meinen Eltern fahren und dann wieder mit deren Auto 120 km zurück nach Norden. Das war der eigentliche Plan bis ich mal auf Googlemaps geschaut habe, wo denn der Taunus genau liegt



Wir kommen erst Freitag Abend - sehr spät...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. September 2015)

laterra schrieb:


> Hallo die Damen,
> 
> ich habe kein eigenes Auto und würde gerne mit dem Zug anreisen. Kann mich eine von denen, die auch schon die Freitagsrunde mitfahren wollen an einer nahegelegenen S-Bahn Station aufsammeln? Und mich am Sonntag dann mit zum Startpunkt der Tour mitnehmen. Ich würde mich auch mit einem 10er an den Benzinkosten beteiligen.
> Sonst muss ich mit dem Zug 300km zu meinen Eltern fahren und dann wieder mit deren Auto 120 km zurück nach Norden. Das war der eigentliche Plan bis ich mal auf Googlemaps geschaut habe, wo denn der Taunus genau liegt


Eltern = Würzburg, oder? Da fahr ich ja quasi "dran vorbei", dann würd ich den Fahrradgepächträger nehmen und könnt dich mitnehmen. Ich fahr Freitag hin und Sonntag nach der Sonntagstour zurück...
Ansonsten hab ich daskleine Auto und das Bike im Kofferraum...


----------



## Bettina (4. September 2015)

laterra schrieb:


> Bahn


Hi, das lässt sich für deinen Hinweg bestimmt einrichten.
Für Sonntag bin ich allerdings raus ;-)


----------



## HiFi XS (4. September 2015)

Hallo Ladies,
da ich ungern 5-6 Stunden am Stuck im Auto fahre, habe ich mir überlegt Donnerstagnachmittag die halbe Strecke zu fahren und irgendwo preisgünstig zu übernachten damit ich ohne Stress am Freitag den Rest der Strecke nach Taunus fahren kann und um 15:00 für die Einrolltour da sein. Falls jemand auf dem Weg liegt und lieber zu zweit hinfährt, kann ich noch ein Bike und natürlich auch eine Person mitnehmen.


----------



## laterra (5. September 2015)

@Bettina und @WarriorPrincess: Vielen Dank für euer Angebot - ich hab schon eine Mitfahrgelegenheit gefunden


----------



## MissQuax (5. September 2015)

*Hier mal die aktuelle Teilnehmerinnenliste:*

1. 

@Angsthase 62
2. 

@Bikebetti
3. 

@MissQuax
4. 

@WarriorPrincess
5. 

@Martina H.
6. 

@lucie
7. 

@MissPepper
8. 

@Rubinstein5
9. 

@murmel04
10. 

@Nami
11. 

@Liebesmaus
12. 

@HiFi XS
13. 

@laterra
14. 

@xsusix
15. 

@Silvermoon
16. 

@Pinkiwinki
17. 

@greenhorn-biker
18. 

@Mausoline
19. 

@mtbbee
20. 

@Frau Rauscher
21. 

@wintergriller
22. 

@blackbike__
23. 

@sommerfrische 

24. 
25. 

Die 2 noch offenen Plätze habe ich in einem separaten Thread für kurzfristig entschlossene Interessentinnen ausgeschrieben. Mal sehen ob sich noch etwas tut!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (7. September 2015)

Nur noch 5 Tage


----------



## xsusix (7. September 2015)

Wetter sieht auch gut (trocken)  aus!!


----------



## murmel04 (7. September 2015)

Na hoffentlich bleibt es auch so. Nicht wieder dieses Wetter wie im letzten Jahr bitte, das war ja zum Ind auf so ein rumgerutschte hab ich nicht wirklich Lust


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. September 2015)

Hui bin auch schon ganz aufgeregt 
Ach Wetter wird schon passen und wenn nicht quält man sich halt gemeinsam und lustig War es letztes mal sowieso, dann wird halt der Galgenhumor ausgepackt ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (7. September 2015)

Seit meine Schulter kaputt ist hat es hier nicht mehr geregnet.  Jetzt wird es besser - also mit der Schulter ;-).  Was heißt das nun für das Wetter? 
Ist das nicht ein Dreisatz?
Parallel dazu waren es beim Sturz 15-20 Grad, seitdem war es deutlich wärmer und nun sind es wieder unter 20..... 
:-o


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. September 2015)

Das ist ne Milchmädchenrechnung und Bauern-Humbug, das kann nicht stimmen! 
WEtter ist klasse, egal wie es ist, hauptsache jede Menge Ladies und Spaß. Notfalls sammeln wir wieder Punkte


----------



## Martina H. (7. September 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> WEtter ist klasse, egal wie es ist, hauptsache jede Menge Ladies und Spaß.



Word 

Countdown läuft - ick freu mir  auf dies  und das   und natürlich auch auf's 



Bis bald


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. September 2015)

Hallo, kann mir mal jemand die Adresse der Juhe schicken damit ich das Navi damit füttern kann, um am Freitag zum Hallo sagen aufzuschlagen?


----------



## Rubinstein5 (8. September 2015)

DJH Jugendherberge Oberreifenberg
Jugendherberge/Hostel
Adresse: Limesstraße 14, 61389 Schmitten
Telefon:06082 2440


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. September 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (8. September 2015)

gerne


----------



## Bettina (8. September 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir mal jemand die Adresse der Juhe schicken damit ich das Navi damit füttern kann, um am Freitag zum Hallo sagen aufzuschlagen?


Aber zum Italiener gehst du doch auch mit, oder?


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. September 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Aber zum Italiener gehst du doch auch mit, oder?


 
Aber ja doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (9. September 2015)

So, Auto ist gepackt. Morgen nach der Arbeit machen Sommerfrische und ich uns auf den Weg.
Allen eine gute Anreise und bis Freitag. Icke freu mir wie Bolle


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. September 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> So, Auto ist gepackt. Morgen nach der Arbeit machen Sommerfrische und ich uns auf den Weg.
> Allen eine gute Anreise und bis Freitag. Icke freu mir wie Bolle


Ihr fahrt morgen schon? Wegen dem Verkehr? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbee (9. September 2015)

nein, Do Abend A9 ist genauso schlimm wie Freitag Abend, jedoch 3 Tage verreisen und Spass haben ist  eben schöner und der Landy ist ja kein D-Zug


----------



## murmel04 (10. September 2015)

A9 oder wie bei mir A3, glaub da ist es im Moment egal wann man fährt.

davor gruselt es mich jetzt schon, diesen ewigen Baustellen  

Freu mich trotzdem und das bekomme ich auch rum, die dchnacherei auf der Autobahn


----------



## HiFi XS (10. September 2015)

Juhu - ich bin auch vorbereitet. Würde gern heute abend noch abreisen. Ob das klappt? Ich muss auf jeden Fall heute sehr lange arbeiten. Wenn ich erst morgen los fahre, dann kann es sein, dass ich die Freitags Runde verpasse - hoffe aber das ich es schaffe.

Bis bald!

LG
HiFi


----------



## xsusix (10. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. September 2015)

So, Bike und Zeuch is im Auto, ich gleich auch.
Bis später im Taunus !!!!!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (11. September 2015)

fahrt vorsichtig, Mädels - ich freu mich auf das Wochenende mit euch!


----------



## wintergriller (11. September 2015)

Der Taunus zeigt sich von seiner besten Seite  Aktuell 19Grad und strahlender Sonnenschein!
Perfektes Bikewetter  

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HiFi XS (11. September 2015)

Hallo Mädels - ich schaffe die 15:00 Runde bestimmt nicht. Bin zwar nicht so weit  aber ich will nicht hetzen.  LG hifi


----------



## Sleyvas (11. September 2015)

Die Bedingungen sind grad optimal dort, hab am Mittwochabend eine Runde gedreht. Bloß oben am AK an den üblichen verdächtigen Stellen vereinzelt etwas feucht aber völlig zu ignorieren Ich treib mich das WE etwas weiter im Süden Deutschlands herum, sonst hätte ich mal vorbeigeschaut.

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Silvermoon (13. September 2015)

*Liebes Orga-Team,*

an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch einmal *ganz herzlich für dieses tolle Mädelstreffen im Taunus bedanken*. Ihr habt einen *super *Job gemacht, um alle Teilnehmerinnen ein *unvergesslich schönes Wochenende *zu bieten  Auch wenn ich nach wie vor Probleme habe, alle Gesichter den Namen zuzuordnen bzw. mir diese zu merken, war es ein toller und lustiger Hühnerhaufen 
*Vielen lieben Dank* dafür (...und ich glaube, da spreche ich sicherlich für alle...)

*Mein besonderer Dank geht an Angsthase62 (meine Namensvetterin ) und an bikebecker (Mann von Bikebetti):*
mit der wunderschönen Taunus-Tour habt ihr mich wirklch glücklich gemacht! Ich hab viel gesehen, viel Wissenswertes über den Taunus erfahren und mein persönliches Highlight (was ich mir insgeheim ja gewünscht und was tatsächlich in Erfüllung ging) war, dass ich oben auf dem Großen Feldberg stand und die Aussicht genießen konnte! 

*Ihr habt alles richtig gemacht *

*DANKE!!!!! *

Ps: Hoffe, ihr seid alle gesund und munter wieder zu Hause angekommen...


----------



## Rubinstein5 (13. September 2015)

Ich stelle mich an.
Das Wochenende mit euch war klasse! Schade, fand ich, dass ich so wenig von euch mitbekommen habe, da ich ja zu Hause übernachtete. Das wird nächstes Jahr auch wieder anders. Da freu ich mich drauf. 
Ihr seid auch ein Grund, warum ich mountainbike... danke dafür!
Ich hoffe, ihr kommt alle gut nach Hause und wir lesen uns. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja irgendwann auf ein Bikewochenende. Einladung steht!

Bis dahin - alles Liebe vom Vroniii


----------



## murmel04 (13. September 2015)

So dann darf ich mal wahrscheinlich als eine von denen mit der weiterer Anreise als erstes meinen DANK sagen und ach ja ich bin gut zuhause angekommen, wäre aber auch gerne noch ein wenig geblieben. 

Liebes Orgateam,

ihr habt einen ganz tollen Job gemacht. Wie viel Arbeit und Nerven dieses ganze Projekt gekostet hat können wir alle (bis auf die den Job schon mal gemacht haben) nur im Ansatz erahnen.

Ich denke es war für jede was dabei, alle hatten Spaß und sicher wird es auch ausserhalb des LO wieder ein paar geben, die sich jetzt ab und an treffen werden.

Lieben Dank  von mir auch an unsere beide Guides Angsthase62 und Bikebecker die uns Tourenbiker eine klasse, informative Tour zusammengestellt haben.

So nun erholt euch mal schön von dem wilden Hühnerhaufen.

Bin mal gespannt wo es uns im nächsten Jahr hinverschlägt

Liebe grüße und danke nochmal

Murmel04


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. September 2015)

Auch wieder daheim, sogar schon frisch geduscht - nur noch hungrig. 

Liebes Orgateam (und damit meine ich auch eure Männer!)!
Ganz lieben Dank für ein wunderbares Wochenende! Die Trailauswahl war top! Das Guiding, die Tourenbegleitung und die Lumpensammler waren es ebenfalls!!

Und natürlich danke an alle Teilnehmerinnen für's oben auf mich warten und einfach dafür, dass wir wieder ein genialer Haufen waren, die super viel Spaß hatten, für die tollen Gespräche, das ganze Wochenende.

Ich muss mich noch weiter sortieren, die ganzen Eindrücke nochmal sacken lassen, was ich alles gefahren bin (und nicht geschoben hab ) und und und.

Hoffentlich nicht erst bis zum nächsten Treffen!


----------



## Martina H. (13. September 2015)

... auch gut angekommen, erste Maschine Wäsche ist fertig, Essen bestellt 

Auch von unserer Seite noch mal ein ganz liebes Dankeschön für ein tolles Wochenende - LadiesTreffen sind halt immer was besonderes 

War richtig schön alte Bekannte wiederzusehen und neue IBCler kennenzulernen - wenn auch die Zeit nicnt gereicht hat, sich mit Jeder mal einfach in Ruhe zu unterhalten  

Ein spezielles Dankeschön von meiner Seite noch mal an @WarriorPrincess  für die Hilfe bei einer persönlichen S5  und? schon gebeichtet??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (13. September 2015)

@WarriorPrincess, das mit dem weniger als ein Jahr kann man einrichten, wenns auch der bergab Angsthase sein (ich) darf


----------



## Mausoline (13. September 2015)

Hallo Ihr tollen Mädels 
bin auch gut angekommen bei Sonne und Wärme. Bike geputzt, ich noch nicht 
Für mich war es *der Hammer  *bis ich das alles verarbeitet hab  schade dass es schon wieder vorbei ist

Vielen vielen lichen Dank ans ganze Orga und Guiding-Team für euren Einsatz 
jetzt weiß ich auch wo   und wie der Taunus ist

Nur die Zeit war viel zu kurz zum Babbeln und die neuen  besser kennen zu lernen


----------



## lucie (13. September 2015)

Auch von mir noch einmal ein dickes Dankeschön an das Orga-Team und die Guides für eine schöne Zeit auf super Trails in einer beeindruckenden Gegend. Jetzt weiß ich endlich mal, wie es im Taunus so aussieht, nämlich spektakulär und richtig schön.

Unvergeßlich wird für mich aber die Tatsache sein, fahrtechnisch richtig draufgepackt zu haben. Den doppelten Lenkerumschwung habe ich bisher immer verweigert, diesmal hat er endlich geklappt - ich bin so happy. 

Euch allen einen guten Start in die Woche, ride on, happy trails und hoffentlich bis bald.


----------



## laterra (13. September 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Den doppelten Lenkerumschwung habe ich bisher immer verweigert, diesmal hat er endlich geklappt - ich bin so happy.




Komm bloß nicht auf die Idee jetzt nur noch Leistungsturnen zu machen!


@Orgateam: Vielen herzlichen Dank! Das war ein großartiges Wochenende bei euch und die Trails waren spitzenmäßig. Mit eurer Trailauswahl hab ich auch diesmal fahrtechnisch wieder meine persönlichen Grenzen erweitern können. 

Und die Stimmung mit euch allen war mal wieder top: lustig und entspannt!


----------



## HiFi XS (13. September 2015)

Bin auch heil nach hause gekommen.  Was kann ich sagen nach der Hammer-Spielkinder-Tour am Samstag: Ladies Treffen 4-ever!   Taunus ist geil.   Vielen, vielen Dank. Ein extra Dankeschön an den Guides und für die top Orga @MissQuax.


----------



## Nami (13. September 2015)

Es war super mit euch Mädels, danke für das tolle Wochenende. 
Als Frischling habe ich mich sehr wohl gefühlt mit euch.
Und natürlich nochmal danke ans Orgateam und den Guides, das habt ihr echt spitze gemacht.
Freu mich auf ein Wiedersehen auf dem Bike demnächst im Taunus oder im Rheingau oder in Wiesbaden o.o.


----------



## UDOU (14. September 2015)

...nur kurz:

Auch ich werde das super Wochenende so schnell nicht vergessen.  
Hat echt Spaß gemacht!
Ihr seid 'ne tolle Truppe. 

...und weg. Tschüssn!!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2015)

Liebe Ladies, der Dropbox-Ordner für den Foto-Austausch ist angelegt.  Jede, die ich im Verteiler von der Orga-Email habe, sollte jetzt eine Einladungs-Email im Postfach haben und dem Ordner beitreten können. Außer den eingeladenen Personen kann keiner  die Fotos sehen! 
Sollte jemand keine Email erhalten haben oder im Email-Verteiler nicht drin gewesen sein... kurze PN mit ner email-Adresse an mich!

Ich lad grade meine ersten wenigen Fotos hoch. Am besten wieder jeder einen Ordner mit seinem Namen belegen und darin die Fotos hochladen, dann gibt's kein Durcheinander


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. September 2015)

Moinmoin 
Bin gestern auch dank staufreiem Verkehr gut und halbwegs zeitig angekommen 

Kann mich den vorangegangenen Meinungen nur anschließen, war wieder mal top (Orga,Strecken, JuHe, Mädels, Guides....) 

Für mich persönlich war die Streckenwahl auch perfekt, weil sie mich gefordert aber nicht überfordert hat. Sie hat miir gezeigt dass das ganze fahren was bringt, ich auch technisch besser geworden bin (oder vllt auch nur mental ) und woran ich noch arbeiten muss!

Leider habe ich nicht viel Zeit zum verarbeiten, morgen geht es nämlich gleich weiter nach Saalbach, das gelernte weiter perfektionieren  Deshalb Bilder und Co erst nächste Woche von mir...

Abschließend bleibt nur zu sagen wir sehen uns spätestens nächstes Jahr beim LO 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2015)

Fotos hochgeladen - unsortiert, unzensiert  - leider  nur ein Actionfoto


----------



## blackbike__ (14. September 2015)

hi zusammen,
dann auch mal von meiner seite: es war ein super tolles wochenende mit euch!
vielen herzlichen dank an unsere guides, die es wirklich geschafft haben, die vordertaunus-highlights in einer einzigen tour perfekt aneinanderzuhängen, besser hätte man das nie machen können!
und ganz herzlichen dank auch an euch routinierten lo-teilnehmer, dass ihr uns neuen so gut aufgenommen habt, hab mich sehr wohl gefühlt 
und nächstes jahr bin ich dann hoffentlich auch ein bisschen ferner der eigenen wege dabei, freu mich schon 
und davor freu ich mich auf die ein oder andere tour mit all denen von euch, die irgendwo hier im umkreis wohnen.
lg, mecki


----------



## Rubinstein5 (14. September 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Fotos hochgeladen - unsortiert, unzensiert  - leider  nur ein Actionfoto


Moin Martina,
dann guck mal bei Vronii rein. Da hast du Actionbilder von dir  liebste Grüße


----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2015)

schon gesehen - Danke 

...naja - was man so Action nennt


----------



## Liebesmaus (14. September 2015)

Hallöchen zusammen,

auch von mir Dank an die tolle Orga!!! Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht und bin sehr gut aufgenommen worden von euch...trotz mancher Blicke seltsamer Blicke und Vorbehalte auf meine "HaiMaus", aber durchweg positive Akzeptanz zu meinem Bike und mir. 
Werde dieses Jahr noch fleißig üben, um zu zeigen, das Frau auch damit Hinterrad versetzen kann. Das kann ich leider noch nicht flüssig, ist ja auch gar nicht so einfach...

Die Tour am Samstag war voll mein Ding...fahre ja sehr gerne runter...um so technischer, um so besser
Sonntag ging es ja ähnlich bei meiner Tour in der Pfalz weiter...

Freue mich sehr auf die nächste Event mit euch...

Bis Bald


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nicht viel Zeit zum verarbeiten, morgen geht es nämlich gleich weiter nach Saalbach, das gelernte weiter perfektionieren  Deshalb Bilder und Co erst nächste Woche von mir...


Dann denkt an Ausweise und viel Geduld bei den Grenzkontrollen - klang heut morgen im Radio nach nem Geduldsspiel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2015)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> Moin Martina,
> dann guck mal bei Vronii rein. Da hast du Actionbilder von dir  liebste Grüße


Der ist irgendwie gelöscht worden. Absicht von dir, oder soll ich ihn wiederherstellen?
Edit: Ich stell ihn einfach wieder rein, weil ich vermute, das das unabsichtlich passiert ist. Falls nicht, und der darf nicht öffentlich - kurze Nachricht an mich!


----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2015)

... ich weiss wer's war


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2015)

Nicht, dass ich's in der Pizzeria gesagt und in der Nachricht geschrieben hätte  

ICh glaub, ihr wollt mich nur schonend auf den morgigen ersten Schultag vorbereiten


----------



## mtbbee (14. September 2015)

Hier wird nicht gepetzt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2015)

Ich kann's auch sehen, wer's war 
Lehrer wissen alles!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (14. September 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich kann's auch sehen, wer's war
> Lehrer wissen alles!



Dein Ordner ist leer. Ist das richtig so?!?!
Fragende Grüße vom Vroniii


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. September 2015)

ich bin auch wieder zurück in der Zivilisation mit Internet! 

Es war super am Samstag!!! Nette lustige Truppe, jede Menge Trails die ich noch immer kenne und liebe und jede Menge (schöne) Erinnerungen die es mir nicht immer leicht gemacht haben, aber es war gut so! Ich werde in Zukunft versuchen öfters in die Heimat zu kommen und das Bike mitnehmen!!!

Danke an alle die das LO-Treff organisiert und geguidet haben! Habt ihr sehr schön gemacht 

Ach: und toll dass wir Münchner uns jetzt endlich mal alle im Taunus kennengelernt haben


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2015)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> Dein Ordner ist leer. Ist das richtig so?!?!
> Fragende Grüße vom Vroniii


Nee, soll nicht. Auch wenn nur wenige Fotos drin sind.
Ich stell den gleich wiedre her.

PS: Werde regelmäßig reinschauen und auf Wiederherstellung klicken


----------



## Rubinstein5 (14. September 2015)

du hast es gesagt..... hihi


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2015)

So, wir kriegen ein Problem : Wir haben jetzt schon die 2GB erreicht, die in der Basis-Version als Speicherplatz zur Verfügung stehen (zum Vergleich: letztes Jahr hatten wir knapp 900MB) - und ich denke es fehlen noch Ordner von ein paar Ladies.

Ich muss gestehen, ich weiß keine Alternative um Fotos so einfach zu teilen und gebe gerne ab, wenn jemand ne andere Idee hat.

Das Wetter war einfach zu gut, sagt mein Mann  Letztes Jahr war der Regen Dropbox-freundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (14. September 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> So, wir kriegen ein Problem : Wir haben jetzt schon die 2GB erreicht, die in der Basis-Version als Speicherplatz zur Verfügung stehen (zum Vergleich: letztes Jahr hatten wir knapp 900MB) - und ich denke es fehlen noch Ordner von ein paar Ladies.
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, ich weiß keine Alternative um Fotos so einfach zu teilen und gebe gerne ab, wenn jemand ne andere Idee hat.
> 
> Das Wetter war einfach zu gut, sagt mein Mann  Letztes Jahr war der Regen Dropbox-freundlich



Was ist, wenn die Jena-Tour rausgenommen wird? 
Alle Bilder kleiner rechnen ist ein ziemlicher Aufwand, oder?


----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ....wenn jemand ne andere Idee hat.



... ich glaube ich habe eine - lass uns morgen mal telefonieren...

@alle, die noch nicht hochgeladen haben: bitte jetzt erst mal Stop bis weitere Infos folgen


----------



## murmel04 (15. September 2015)

Ich kann eh nicht hochladen, bei mir schreit die Box eh ich hab keinen Speicherplatz mehr frei .

Hab allerdings noch ein paar andere Dinge drin die mir mal geschickt wurden.

Keine Ahnung kann ich die einfach löschen, kenn mich mit dem Ding nicht aus .

Will aber nicht auf die kostenpflichtige Version umstellen


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2015)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung kann ich die einfach löschen, kenn mich mit dem Ding nicht aus .




*NIX* aus dem Taunus Ordner löschen - sonst geht hier aller durcheinander 

Alles andere sollten Deine Dateien sein - die kannst Du löschen (wenn Du sie nicht mehr brauchst  ) .

Alles weitere dann in der Gruppe - das geht hier sonst zu weit...

An alle "Frischlinge": schickt der @Biketrulla mal eine PN wegen Einladung in die Gruppe (natürlich nur, wenn ihr wollt)


----------



## blackbike__ (15. September 2015)

ich könnte ggf. auch alle eure vorhandenen bilder runterrechnen auf ne kleinere auflösung und dann neu hochladen, ist mit photoshop nicht sooo viel arbeit. ich mach jetzt aber erst mal nix, vielleicht hat martina ja ne noch einfacherere lösung. sonst sagt einfach bescheid, vor morgen komm ich da eh nicht zu.
lg, mecki


----------



## wintergriller (15. September 2015)

blackbike__ schrieb:


> ich könnte ggf. auch alle eure vorhandenen bilder runterrechnen auf ne kleinere auflösung und dann neu hochladen, ist mit photoshop nicht sooo viel arbeit. ich mach jetzt aber erst mal nix, vielleicht hat martina ja ne noch einfacherere lösung. sonst sagt einfach bescheid, vor morgen komm ich da eh nicht zu.
> lg, mecki



Gute Idee! Könnte mich auch für diese Arbeit anbieten: Geht mit Irfanview Batchwork ziemlich schnell. Wenn dann jemand ein Bild in höherer Auflösung möchte, kann es direkt beim jeweiligen Fotografen angefragt werden!


----------



## Pfefferminza (15. September 2015)

Klingt nach einem tollen Wochenende! Ich bin schon auf die ersten Bilder gespannt!


----------



## wintergriller (15. September 2015)

So nun auch von mir ein "Dankeschön" an die Mädels vom Orgateam: Habt ihr toll organisiert. Ich als Guide hatte gefühlt keine Arbeit, sondern nur Spass 
Ein dickes Lob geht auch an alle Teilnehmerinnen: Ihr seid spitze! Ich habe viele sehr nette Mädels kennengelernt, auch wenn ich jetzt schon wieder nicht mehr weiss welches Gesicht zu welchem Nick bzw. Realnamen gehört.....wenn es irgendwie geht bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei 
Insbesondere an die Ladies von Tour 3: Ihr seid toll gefahren In Zukunft solltet ihr nicht so tief stapeln  Sowohl technisch bergab als auch die konditionell bergauf wart ihr richtig gut

Das positive Feedback von euch nach der Tour hat mich sehr gefreut! Da haben Bikebetti und ich scheinbar genau die richtige Mischung aus flowigen und technischen Trails gefunden!

Am Sonntag konnte ich ja wegen eines Crosstriathlons nicht an der Tour teilnehmen, schade, aber wenigstens lief der Triathlon gut! Einen knappen 27er Schnitt auf 20km und 250hm mit dem MTB war ganz OK


----------



## wintergriller (15. September 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Alles weitere dann in der Gruppe - das geht hier sonst zu weit...
> 
> An alle "Frischlinge": schickt der @Biketrulla mal eine PN wegen Einladung in die Gruppe (natürlich nur, wenn ihr wollt)



Um was für eine Gruppe geht es hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (15. September 2015)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Um was für eine Gruppe geht es hier?



ist die IG "LadiesTreffen" ... dort wird einiges "besprochen" was nicht immer im Forum auftauchen muss


----------



## xsusix (15. September 2015)

Me


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> So, wir kriegen ein Problem : Wir haben jetzt schon die 2GB erreicht, die in der Basis-Version als Speicherplatz zur Verfügung stehen (zum Vergleich: letztes Jahr hatten wir knapp 900MB) - und ich denke es fehlen noch Ordner von ein paar Ladies.
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, ich weiß keine Alternative um Fotos so einfach zu teilen und gebe gerne ab, wenn jemand ne andere Idee hat.
> 
> Das Wetter war einfach zu gut, sagt mein Mann  Letztes Jahr war der Regen Dropbox-freundlich



Meine Dropbox hat noch paar GB Volumen... Können auch die nutzen. Oder was hat Martina vor?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. September 2015)

Also, meine Dropbox hat auch noch einiges an Volumen, weiß nur nicht, ob dann alle, die sich neu angemeldet haben und in ihrer Dropbox "nur" 2GB haben - dann auch alle Bilder bekommen. Entweder, wir lassen das jetzt mal drauf ankommen und testen das aus.
Das mit dem runterrechnen ist bei der Fotomenge vermutlich trotzdem ne ziemliche Arbeit?
Ich bin jetzt daheim, mit mir kann jetzt alles telefonisch, per PN oder sonstwie geklärt werden.


----------



## sommerfrische (15. September 2015)

Nun auch von mir, als einer der Frischlinge, Danke und ein dickes Lob an das Orga-Team und alle Fotografinnen. Bin noch ganz begeistert von dem Wochenende und habe es auch endlich geschafft, alle Bilder anzugucken: Schön war´s, das sieht man! Ein extra Danke an @Bikebetti und @wintergriller für das Guiding der Samstagstour (und die Nervenstärke, die dafür gelegentlich nötig war). Das waren feine Trails und eine tolle Gruppe, hat viel Spaß gemacht  
LG, sommefrische


----------



## wintergriller (15. September 2015)

Zur Info: Ich habe die Bilder per Batch verkleinert. Hat fünf Minuten gedauert  und übriggeblieben sind 304MB...kann sie bei Interesse hochladen!
Anfrage bzgl. IG "LadiesTreffen" ist gestellt


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2015)

So, nochmal ich:

Habe eben mit @WarriorPrincess telefoniert - wir sind dran 

Weitere Diskussionen bitte in der IG - hier nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (16. September 2015)

... weitere Infos in der Gruppe


----------



## Angsthase 62 (17. September 2015)

Von mir vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder. Mit der Dropbox hat es bei mir auch nicht geklappt. zuwenig  Speicherplatz. Über Google ging es.

Mit dem Wetter hatten wir wirklich Glück. Der Himmel weint seid ihr nicht mehr zum Biken da seid
Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Treffen 2016

L.G. Angsthase


----------



## bikebecker (20. September 2015)

Hallo

Auch von mir noch mal vielen Dank, das ich mit dabei sein durfte bei meinem ersten LO Treffen.
Hier noch ein Bild von der Samstagstour.





Gruß von der " Spielerfrau " bikebecker


----------



## Silvermoon (20. September 2015)

....die "Gipfelstürmerinnen"  
Danke für die schöne und vor allem informative Taunus-Tour ...war super


----------

